
DNA Test Reveals Fertility Doctor Used His Own Sperm to Impregnate Patient - kimsk112
https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2018/04/04/599531061/dna-test-reveals-fertility-doctor-used-his-own-sperm-to-impregnate-patient
======
stevekemp
There have been a lot of stories like this in the news over the past couple of
years, for example:

[https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/9193014/British-man-
fathere...](https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/9193014/British-man-
fathered-600-children-at-own-fertility-clinic.html)

[https://edition.cnn.com/2016/09/13/health/fertility-
doctor-i...](https://edition.cnn.com/2016/09/13/health/fertility-doctor-
impregnate-patients/index.html)

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4504648/Head-
Dutch-c...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4504648/Head-Dutch-clinic-
used-sperm-father-kids.html)

[http://www.rebelcircus.com/blog/fertility-doctor-used-
sperm-...](http://www.rebelcircus.com/blog/fertility-doctor-used-sperm-
secretly-father-least-19-children/)

[https://news.sky.com/story/dna-of-fertility-clinic-doctor-
ac...](https://news.sky.com/story/dna-of-fertility-clinic-doctor-accused-of-
using-his-own-sperm-can-be-tested-10902314)

Shocking how frequent this behaviour appears to be.

------
stevenspasbo
I just heard a This American Life about something similar[1].

[1] [https://www.thisamericanlife.org/289/go-ask-your-
father/act-...](https://www.thisamericanlife.org/289/go-ask-your-father/act-
one-3)

------
mariuolo
That was in the 80s. These days one would think fertility doctors would know
better than getting themselves on the hook for child support.

------
internetman55
Well, that is bizarre and somewhat horrific

------
rasz
How exactly did they get doctors DNA for comparison?

~~~
wanda
Perhaps he also tried to check his ancestry, and thus his DNA was on file.

~~~
jhbadger
Yeah, but you'd think he'd realize that something like this would happen
(assuming that this wasn't an isolated incident and like similar cases he'd
been using his own sperm routinely).

~~~
toomuchtodo
People who have committed crimes make mistakes all of the time.

